# Cat sneezing



## Mizella (Apr 20, 2011)

I adopted a 2months old kitten a week ago and he has been neutered and got the V-FVRCP, L-FELV, FELOCELL3 shots and here it says witness but I'm not sure what that is. after 2 to 3 days he was sneezing but he got better now and very active jumping here and there, but my 1 year old cat started sneezing too and she didn't want to eat or drink yesterday and just sleep the whole day. This is not a usual thing because she is a very active cat, but seeing her like this makes me hurt so much  So, I tried to take her to the bathroom and turn on the hot shower and stayed with her in the room as the room became to steamed up. Today surprisingly, she drank a lot of water but did not eat yet. Should I go to the vet or just give her time to rest because a day before she started to sneeze I took her to the fix nation and they gave her the FVRCP (4 in 1) shots.


----------



## Mizella (Apr 20, 2011)

ok so i brought her to the vet and her temperature reached up to 104 and she had to be admitted at the hospital  I'm so worried about her right now.. I just can't wait to go pick her up tomorrow


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Oh my. I hope she gets better. I don't know much about cats when it comes to this, ubt do you think she probably got it from the kitten? I know that you have to introduce cats slowly.

And welcome to the forum!! I would like to see pictures once everything is back to normal


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Hi and welcome! I hope your cat is feeling better soon. Keep us posted.


----------



## Mizella (Apr 20, 2011)

hey guys! My cat is getting much better now. The doctor gave us antibiotics and nose/eye drops for fay2 and she's starting to eat and exposed herself more in the leaving room ( i isolate her in my room cause she's sick ) I think she did get a fever and flu from the kitten i just got, but yeah I'm glad things are almost back to normal  btw how do i share photo of cats? sorry I'm still trying to learn more about this cat forum


----------



## Jiskefet (Apr 8, 2011)

Sounds like your new kitten had cat flue and infected your other cat...
If a cat was already infected prior to receiving the shots, he may have an outbreak of the disease in spite of being vaccinated.
Does your grown cat get annual shots for cat flue and other cat diseases?


----------



## Mizella (Apr 20, 2011)

Yes she just got her FVRCP shots this month and will get it done again next year.


----------

